# Monoprice in-wall speakers



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

After adding a reading room to my bedroom I installed monoprice in-wall and in-ceiling speakers. Just recently I saw that monoprice is now selling a subwoofer. Has anyone listened to this sub or have any idea of it's quality. The pairs of in-wall and in-ceiling are pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't heard the new subs, but you can always return it of you really don't like it. The 12" looks like a crazy good deal. The driver looks like Daytons starter DVC subs with a different color surround.

Their in-walls sound crazy good for the price. Probably as good as mid-fi 10 years ago.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For the price, it definitely appears to be worth a shot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Let us know if you do decide to pick one up and give it a try. I'd be interested to see what Monoprice has in this offering. Their cables are awesome for the price, same with their wall mounts, and I've only heard good things about the in-wall speakers, so I will likely be using them as surrounds when I build my basement HT.


----------

